# Recoil Falling Apart



## joshuam (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey everybody. This is my first post here.

Snowblower details: 1995 Craftsman 5/23, Model #768.884800. 
Engine details: 5 HP, Craftsman model 143764072 / Tecumseh #HSSK50-67270F.

Issue: The starter dog/pawl in the recoil keeps falling out. The recoil spring works fine, as the rope pulls in and out smoothly. When the recoil/starter cup system engages, the engine starts up just fine. Frequently, though, I can get a crank or two in, and then I hear the rattle of the dog/pawl falling out. I pull the recoil, find the dog/pawl, put it back in place, re-attach the recoil, and pull it a couple more times before the dog/pawl falls out again. I had a local shop inspect the starter cup, and they said it was fine. 

Anybody have any ideas why the dog/pawl would keep falling out, and if there are any quick, cheap fixes short of just buying another recoil setup? 

Thanks much!




Keywords: Craftsman, Tecumseh, recoil, starter, dog, pawl


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Without seeing it, it sounds as though pawl housing maybe worn. If memory serves me correct, it is a plastic cage. You may also want to check for cracks in the cage, and that the pawls are captured. 

I am not sure if something like JB Weld would or could work here, but it may be the only thing shy of replacement, if it has cracked. Sometimes, the plastics that are used are a little challenging to use adhesives and epoxies on, and have them adhere.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

db9938 said:


> Without seeing it, it sounds as though pawl housing maybe worn. If memory serves me correct, it is a plastic cage. You may also want to check for cracks in the cage, and that the pawls are captured.
> 
> I am not sure if something like JB Weld would or could work here, but it may be the only thing shy of replacement, if it has cracked. Sometimes, the plastics that are used are a little challenging to use adhesives and epoxies on, and have them adhere.


You may be able to order the pawl housing from Sears and replace it. Usually the pawls are metal and wear very little.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> You may be able to order the pawl housing from Sears and replace it. Usually the pawls are metal and wear very little.


Ahh, you maybe correct. Gotta love sears making everything just a bit different, to make it their own. 

At first I thought that one of the pawls were falling free, thinking that there were two. But in this setup, there appears to be just one, screwed into the pulley. If the screw is backing out, and the dog is falling, then I might try thread locker. I am not sure how it works on plastics, or I guess an you could use some sort of adhesive.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

There are a few variants in the Tecumseh manual. Does it look like this?
Just a bit better drawing than the one db used.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Recoil*

Welcome to the forum

I've had a couple of the recoil units where they were broken. You'll find there are alot of them that will interchange as long as the bolt holes line up, though some are offset a little (like around 22.5 degrees) in where the rope comes out.
I watch on occassion for junk engines just for that and have swapped a couple just for the reason you're having.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

dbert said:


> There are a few variants in the Tecumseh manual. Does it look like this?
> Just a bit better drawing than the one db used.


Sorry, I used the sears diagram. 

Is the pulley plastic or metal?


----------



## joshuam (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry for the hiatus. Turns out it was a couple small things, namely an incorrect installation of the dog-retaining spring by a previous owner, and a wearing retainer tab. The spring is an easy fix, and a tab has been ordered. Thanks all for the timely advice!


----------

